# Sunny Playtime (Border Collies on the field) pic heavy



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

We've been having gorgeous weather here lately , so the dogs are definately enjoying themselves on the field , though it does entail their slave (me) dragging along a huuuuge bottle of water for them 
Piccies in no particular order


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Some fantastic pics there of your lovely dogs hun - I'm loving the action shots! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures of gorgeous dogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning pics as always


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Super dogs and having great fun


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh :001_wub: the first picture of toffee is adorable!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

great pics, i love your dogs.
little beauties,
michelle x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fab pictures 
Have been eyeing up them funny shaped cloth frizbee things.. Look lots of fun think ill pick one up :thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like they had so much fun. beutiful looking dogs hun. xx


----------

